# Clomid or Pregnant? update with question on prog levels



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi, 

I have been feeling a bit better for a couple of days 11 and 12 dpo, but now Im ill again legs killing me breasts sore, Im day 29 now, I had what I thought was period pain today - was devastated. but no blood.Had my day 28 results today my progesterone was 30, at day 21 it was 101. phoned the doctor {mine wasnt there} asked him what levels mean he said NOTHING.

Ive read that if its over 28 at day 28 you are pregnant , Am I do you think or is it the clomid still in my system? pregnancy test is still negative, but it was last time too untill day 35 ish.    ?


Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

The only way to know is by testing.

I've never heard/read that if you have a level of 28 nmol/l or over on cd28 then it means you're pg...do you have links to where you read this as would be interested to read ? Not everyone ovulates on cd14 or has 28 day cycles...and some women may have lower progesterone levels and be pg and some may have much higher and not be. 

A level of 30 nmol/l or over at 7dpo (days past ovulation) indicates you've ovulated but progesterone levels vary so much month to month and between women that it can't be used to determine pregnancy. Only an BETA HCG blood test or a pg peestick can confirm either way.

Progesterone peaks at 7dpo and if pg it should remain elevated. If you had progesterone at 101 nmol/l on cd21 and then a level of 30 nmol/l on cd28 then this would indicate that it's dipped rather than stayed high 

Clomid itself wouldn't effect your actual progesterone level. Progesterone is released from the corpus luteum which is the area of the follicle that the egg ruptured/popped. Progesterone prepares the womb lining ready for implantation and if pg it supports early pregnancy until the placenta takes over at around 10-12 weeks (if pg then the release of HCG hormone from the implanted embryo triggers the ovaries to still produce progesterone). If no fertilisation and implantation then the corpus luteum breaks down, production of progesterone stops/drops and this causes the womb lining to shed and you get your period.

This link shows the varying levels of hormones, including progesterone, through your whole cycle...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Estradiol.Cycle.JPG

I would wait a few more days and test again and see what happens then....fingers crossed. 

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi 
Has any one had their progesterone levels drop from day 21 to day 28 and still been pregnant. Im on day 30 now having been on my first cycle of clomid. I am feeling all pregnancy symptoms. but pregy tests still negative. I thought when you used clomid it made your cycle regular so if Im not pregnant I should have had my period by now. my cycles were regular 28 days untill my miscarrige xmas day last year ( so not looking forward to Xmas at all now but might be better if Im pregnant again ) since then they have almost been every other 28 days then 35 - 38 days. so does this mean that even thou Im on clomid I could be on 38 day cycle - NO I cant be because my day 21 progestorone was 101. Oh Im confused. The only thing I really need to know is has any one had their progesterone levels fall from day 21 to 28 and still been pregnant.  

day 21  at  101.1    

day 28  at  33.6

P s Thank you minxy for your reply yesterday you really are a godsend to me


xxxxxxxxxx



P


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

No experience re prog levels but although clomid is supposed to regulate when ovulation happens, it can also extend your luteal phase for some women. I would say ring the clinic if no a/f or BFP in the next week


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya hun

I know this is easier said than done, but please don't try and symptom check  12 cycles of clomid and 10 years TTC I have had my fair share of feeling exaclty like you right now   

The CD 21 & 28 bloods are an indication of ovulation only, they will not detect pg. So the levels you have quoted show that you have ovulated (anything over 30 I think most clinics will use as a guide) The hormone levels then drop off after you ovulate. They usually test on these days if you have eratic cycles to make sure they cover and catch any possible ovulation indication.
So they results you have are normal for everyone hun

Also it is worth saying that clomid _can_ change your cycle length (longer or shorter ) and can regulate erratic cycles, however not always the case and usually happens over time. It won't make everyones cycle the same, which isn't helpful when you are trying to cope with the TTC in the 1st place   

I was told when I 1st started with very odd cycles to test if no AF after what was my average cycle (which at that time was 42 days ) but then after a few cycles my average cycle came down to 32 days


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

PS I am going to merge your 2 threads, so you have all the answers on the same thread


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

As the other girls have said, clomid doesn't always regulate your cycles unfortunately....it can lengthen or shorten them and each month can vary too, as can the side effects.

I always ovulated naturally on cd14 and had 28 day cycles.  Following 2 early mc's in 2005, alternate months started become erratic eg I'd have one month of 28 days and then the next would maybe be 31 and then 28 days again and so on.  Consultant decided to prescribe me clomid to boost (ie release more eggs so more target practise for the sperm) but also to try and help regulate my cycles back.  I had follicle tracking scans (ie monitoring) for the 1st 3 months I was on clomid (plus I had progesterone blood tests).  I continued to ovulate on cd14/15 but my cycles regulated to 30/31 days...so my luteal phase was longer.  My cycles continued like this for years...I had natural FET (frozen IVF) and had lots of scans through my natural cycle and that too showed I ovulated on cd14/15......and then wierdly I had my 40th birthday in January and my cycles went straight back to 28 days, even after the mc I had in July....very odd (but I'm still ovulating cd14 as have all the pain/symptoms and progesterone blood tests showed this too).

It's a bit of a myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to period) is always 14 days....it can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal.  

If you previously had cycle lengths of 38 days then this could still happen.....there are no hard and fast rules with clomid, frustratingly. 

I know you are apprehensive about speaking to your GP because of the way you took clomid but since you've already mentioned it to one of the GPs in the surgery, then if you period still doesn't show up and you're still testing negative then I really think you need to bite the bullet and be honest with them, ask for an HCG blood test (pregnancy blood test) to confirm either way and then also ask to have all your hormones tested, not just progesterone eg FSH, LH etc (on the correct days in your cycle)......and also discuss being referred to a fertility consultant who may even prescribe you clomid properly and where you can have all the correct monitoring such as scans and consider what other options are open to you....for your own health and sanity  I would avoid taking clomid unsupervised again 

I would hold off testing for a few more days and if still no bleed, try again and fingers crossed ...but keep testing until about 35/38 days if that is the longest cycle you've had.

Take care 
Natasha


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Just to let you know, I did get pregnant on my first month of clomid and then lost the baby at 5 1/2 weeks, marvellous eh! In a very bad place at the moment x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

snowangel said:


> Just to let you know, I did get pregnant on my first month of clomid and then lost the baby at 5 1/2 weeks, marvellous eh! In a very bad place at the moment x


Just replied to you on your other post hun, I really am sorry to read this  

N x


----------

